# Stop X-Factor getting #1 in the charts



## jamest

A Facebook group was started to stop X-Factor getting to #1 in the UK singles chart by getting everyone to buy Rage Against The Machine's Killing in the Name.

Over 730,000 people in the group and has a fair few supporters of the campaign including Tom Morello (obviously), NME, Terry Wogan, BBC 6 Music, John Lydon, Bill Bailey, Radio 1, PhantomFM. BBC Radio 5 Live, and even the 2004 X Factor winner Steve Brookstein.

To be counted you can buy the single from:

Amazon (29p)
Play (65p)
iTunes (99p)
7Digital (50p)
HMV (79p)

Some money from the X-Factor #1 does go to charity, so the group set up a page on JustGiving allowing people to give money to Shelter as well:

http://www.justgiving.com/ratm4xmas/

Stop X-Factor and give a shelter to the homeless at Christmas.


----------



## -ROM-

Can i ask why it would be such an outrage to humanity if X Factor were number 1?????


----------



## Cheesy231

rmorgan84 said:


> Can i ask why it would be such an outrage to humanity if X Factor were number 1?????


because everyone loves to hate people with more money than them :thumb:


----------



## -ROM-

Cheesy231 said:


> because everyone loves to hate people with more money than them :thumb:


Ah so it's the old green eyed monster. Makes perfect sense, i mean Simon Cowell was born with a huge music empire, didn't have to work his **** off to get where he is!


----------



## Mini 360

No Xfactor has ruined the Xmas number one. People get all excited over someone with not much talent who has been placed into an amazing position in the music indstry after little effort. REAL musicians do it themselves over many years and when they make it they are well repected for it. XFactor is nothing like the way the music industry should run! RATM FOR XMAS NUMBER 1!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -ROM-

Mini 360 said:


> No Xfactor has ruined the Xmas number one. People get all excited over someone with not much talent who has been placed into an amazing position in the music indstry after little effort. REAL musicians do it themselves over many years and when they make it they are well repected for it. XFactor is nothing like the way the music industry should run! RATM FOR XMAS NUMBER 1!!!!!!!!!!!!


So who stopped these "real musicians" auditioning for the X Factor and them being in the privileged position? And are you really saying Leona Lewis has little talent?


----------



## Cheesy231

rmorgan84 said:


> Ah so it's the old green eyed monster. Makes perfect sense, i mean Simon Cowell was born with a huge music empire, didn't have to work his **** off to get where he is!


i dont really watch the show, mainly because its not my kind of thing.
but it makes me laugh with all the anger that gets thrown at cowell. the mans a genius. hes making millions by coming across as a meanie. when infact the man does on most occasions talk sense.


----------



## deeds

Not really bothered, i won't buy it...but if its No1, best of luck to the guy..but i wouldn't go out my way to try and stop it!!


----------



## Deano

you cant put a bet on xmas no. one anymore as x factor have the monopoly.


----------



## -ROM-

Cheesy231 said:


> i dont really watch the show, mainly because its not my kind of thing.
> but it makes me laugh with all the anger that gets thrown at cowell. the mans a genius. hes making millions by coming across as a meanie. when infact the man does on most occasions talk sense.


Yeah it's just an act/persona for TV. Off TV he's probably a thoroughly nice bloke, very much like Gordon Ramsay.


----------



## EastUpperGooner

It's all a scam by sony, they conveniently own both songs.


----------



## VixMix

There's also a Facebook group to get Journey - Don't stop believing to No1 this christmas.

hehe

For those of you who fancy a listen to a classic ...


----------



## Pezza4u

jamest said:


> To be counted you can buy the single from:
> 
> Amazon (29p)


All singles that are bought for under 40p won't count though.


----------



## jamest

Pezza4u said:


> All singles that are bought for under 40p won't count though.


It has been confirmed that it does on Amazon even though it is less than 40p.

If a well known pop star turned up on X-Factor they would be told to f*** off.

And anyway Killing in the Name is a much better song.

Simon Cowell is not a genius, he doesn't understand how the industry needs to change to get more money and jumps on the "pirates are making us poor". Spouting out in the press that pirates sell the music they get early for people to download for free. He is a manipulator like most of the industry.


----------



## Ross

I hate the way X factor is set up for the Christmas number one which is a rubbish cover.


----------



## -Kev-

RosswithaOCD said:


> I hate the way X factor is set up for the Christmas number one which is a rubbish cover.


always is - thats not talent, copying old songs. talent is coming up with your own songs, and actually singing them and not miming


----------



## Mini 360

rmorgan84 said:


> So who stopped these "real musicians" auditioning for the X Factor and them being in the privileged position? And are you really saying Leona Lewis has little talent?


They did. They didnt need some pumped up talent show to show their true talent. Leona Lewis is like any other singer these days. Not unique enough and is highly edited in the studio like most of todays manufactured bands. :thumb:


----------



## Bazza155

So how is RATM - 'Killing in the Name' a Christmas record???

What we want is Cliff, Shaking Stevens, St Winifreds School Choir etc.


----------



## David 1150

VixMix said:


> There's also a Facebook group to get Journey - Don't stop believing to No1 this christmas.
> 
> hehe
> 
> For those of you who fancy a listen to a classic ...
> 
> YouTube- Journey- Don't Stop Believing Music Video


Now there's a song that deserves No.1 status - I'd buy it if I didn't already own "Escape".


----------



## Leemack

I couldn't care less who is number 1 TBH


----------



## Reds

rmorgan84 said:


> Can i ask why it would be such an outrage to humanity if X Factor were number 1?????


My well reasoned argument for this is because the X factor 'talent' suck.


----------



## big ben

i hate the xfactor... But simon cowell is a genius!! how is he not? 

i also think it would be amazing if Rage got number 1, be too funny... saying that, i do like that joe guy, seems a nice guy and deserves all he gets.

but lets see RATM number one, as the xmas number 1 has been a joke for the past "x" amount of years


----------



## buckas

#1 isn't what it used to be either, they used to have to sell shed loads to gain the title - since a few years ago it's only 100k copies iirc


----------



## Reds

I think that Roy Wood and Noddy Holder should collaborate on a christmas song. That would be freakin' awesome


----------



## big ben

no one attempts to bring out a xmas number 1 anymore really, so boring. I remember being a kid and being exicted to see what is number 1


----------



## jamest

buckas said:


> #1 isn't what it used to be either, they used to have to sell shed loads to gain the title - since a few years ago it's only 100k copies iirc


I believe last years got 200k.


----------



## one_question

Quite close at the moment

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/8413557.stm


----------



## big ben

i personally think its very funny


----------



## Maggi200

When was the last christmas #1 about christmas?


----------



## jamest

Cowell believes he is doing the UK a "favour".

http://www.gigwise.com/news/53889/Simon-Cowell-Brags-About-X-Factor-Killing-Off-Christmas-Chart-Race


----------



## ZedFour

big ben said:


> no one attempts to bring out a xmas number 1 anymore really, so boring. I remember being a kid and being exicted to see what is number 1


Yes but that is they way the the whole chart thing has gone. Songs USED to get launched, get played and climb to No1. I remember listening to Radio 1 on a Friday for a song that was being released the following Monday. If a song sold enough copies in its first week and went straight in at the top of the charts, it was quite an achievment and would even make the news.

Bands and Record Companies also used to have to time the release to have a shot at being No1 on Christmas Day.

Nowadays with pre-sales and downloads counting, a song is a failure if it DOESN'T go straight in at No.1

The days of a novelty, or Christmas song being No1 at Christmas have long gone thanks to X-Factor. Hopefully SyCo will get bored and realise quite how pointless he has made the idea.

Then we can go back to slagging Cliff off for his blatant Chritmas rip-offs or more enjoyably getting songs like the JCB song at the top of the charts because people like them, not because they _think_ they like them due to 16 weeks of brainwashing!


----------



## big ben

cmon rage!!

they have reached 30k for charity now to :thumb:


----------



## mr kuryakin

i bought rage last night.i hope it does make no1.i know its sad but i liked the race for christmas no1.i think the x factor has ruined it.reguardless if the winner can sing or not it will get to the top as its had the best advertising possible ,2 hours of prime time tv every week for god knows how long the programme goes on for.


----------



## jenks

Its so good that they chose such a Christmassy song to try to get Xmas No.1!


----------



## big ben

heard some bookies have stop taking bets on RATM :thumb::lol:


----------



## jamest

big ben said:


> heard some bookies have stop taking bets on RATM :thumb::lol:


Facebook group seems to have disappeared. It was causing problems due to the size of it on Monday apparently.


----------



## jim55

iv bought the rage song as well .rage =rockin song /x factor oh no,no,no we'll prob hear that crappy overpublicised stuff anyway ,but its a statement isnt it .the words are quite appropriate "£$%^ you .i wont do what u tell me :thumb:"gets my vote :thumb:


----------



## chisai

I wish people would put their efforts into more important things than 'lets pump Simon Cowell and Joe McElderry for the Christmas No 1'
Like a few on here, I couldn't give a toss who gets to number one.


----------



## RyanJon

I'v already got it.....but I'm gona buy it again anyway:thumb:

Ryan


----------



## Maggi200

Bought, and made the misses buy it. Paid for it from my winnings, had Joe in the sweepstake at work


----------



## big ben

if you dont like xfactor, then buy it for 29p or whatever... cant see the problem here? no one really cares who is number one, but i do care that my mrs makes me watch xfactor for 6 months!!!!! 

i would love it to happen just to hear what mr cowell says


----------



## arcdef

they dont count if it costs less than 49p for some reason.

They are dominating the download charts though, WOOP WOOP!


----------



## jamest

arcdef said:


> they dont count if it costs less than 49p for some reason.
> 
> They are dominating the download charts though, WOOP WOOP!


Amazon confirmed their ones count even though they are 29p.


----------



## dbaillie

there both ****e imo.


----------



## jamest

dbaillie said:


> there both ****e imo.


As is your grammar.


----------



## Coxy914

jim55 said:


> .the words are quite appropriate "£$%^ you .i wont do what u tell me :thumb:"gets my vote :thumb:


lol! The irony!

Would you have bought the RATM track if you hadn't been told to??????:lol::lol:

Mr Cowell must be laughing himself to sleep every night this week with the sound of £££££££'s.
For every student-esque type person who thinks it's cool to jump on the bandwagon and buy the Rage track, there's a teenager who's used up some more of her pocket money to download the Joe X Factor track to make sure it does get to No.1!
Suckers everywhere and as they are both signed to the same label (funnily enough), you can guess where it all started!
PR at it's very best!
Sony 1 - every other sucker in the UK 0


----------



## jamest

Tom Morello of RATM is giving some of the proceeds he is getting from the sales to a UK charity to help children learn music who otherwise can't afford to.

The campaign has also raised just under £40,000 for Shelter with just under £10,000 in Gift Aid.

Not all is lost, and the campaign isn't about the money, it is about the battle for Christmas #1 which has been lost since X-Factor came about and people buy it for no reason other than it is the X-Factor single.


----------



## Kriminal

I laughed when I heard Simon Cowell's comment on the radio, on the way home tonight. He was claiming that he's saving the Country from appauling number ones such as Mr Blobby. 

You gotta hand it to him, at times ! :thumb:

Personally I ain't bothered who gets the number one slot, as I'll be spending my time on here rather than listening to the radio, or watching TOTP


----------



## Coxy914

jamest said:


> Tom Morello of RATM is giving some of the proceeds he is getting from the sales to a UK charity to help children learn music who otherwise can't afford to.
> 
> The campaign has also raised just under £40,000 for Shelter with just under £10,000 in Gift Aid.
> 
> Not all is lost, and the campaign isn't about the money, it is about the battle for Christmas #1 which has been lost since X-Factor came about and people buy it for no reason other than it is the X-Factor single.


it would be more credible if he had given all the money to charity, not just some of it.


----------



## jamest

Coxy914 said:


> it would be more credible if he had given all the money to charity, not just some of it.


Would you give all the money you are earning to charity? Especially to one in a different country.


----------



## Coxy914

jamest said:


> Would you give all the money you are earning to charity? Especially to one in a different country.


it's not exactly *ALL* the money he is 'earning' though is it.
This is _some_ of the money he is earning from the sale of 1 song!!

Good advertising as well. How many people have downloaded the album (and other songs on the back of it??)
The album is now at number one in the album charts as well so we can guess quite a few.

This is extra money which he is 'making' without actually doing anything. All the work was done 17 years ago when the record was made/produced.

Don't get me wrong, I like RATM and bought the album on vinyl 17 years ago the week it was released!!
Not because some one told me to on Facebook either!!

just didn't feel the need to jump on a bandwagon!


----------



## lags72

Coxy914 said:


> lol! The irony!
> 
> Would you have bought the RATM track if you hadn't been told to??????:lol::lol:
> 
> Mr Cowell must be laughing himself to sleep every night this week with the sound of £££££££'s.
> For every student-esque type person who thinks it's cool to jump on the bandwagon and buy the Rage track, there's a teenager who's used up some more of her pocket money to download the Joe X Factor track to make sure it does get to No.1!
> Suckers everywhere and as they are both signed to the same label (funnily enough), you can guess where it all started!
> PR at it's very best!
> Sony 1 - every other sucker in the UK 0


all credit for an excellent summary  .......... one group of people loyally obeying His Highness Cowell's diktat, and another slavishly following a wacky Facebook campaign. Charity contribution or not, the vast bulk of the cash goes, as you say, straight down a chute into the coffers of Sony and Cowell ....... 
According to (independent) music industry sources the X-factor song will race anyway once the weekend's physical sales roll in and the Rage track is likely to be left a long way behind in the final count
and as soon as Boxing Day comes .... just what will it matter ???


----------



## Coxy914

lags72 said:


> all credit for an excellent summary  .......... one group of people loyally obeying His Highness Cowell's diktat, and another slavishly following a wacky Facebook campaign. Charity contribution or not, the vast bulk of the cash goes, as you say, straight down a chute into the coffers of Sony and Cowell .......
> According to (independent) music industry sources the X-factor song will race anyway once the weekend's physical sales roll in and the Rage track is likely to be left a long way behind in the final count
> and as soon as Boxing Day comes .... just what will it matter ???


exactly, the iTunes chart is only a small indication of this weeks sales
It's not like the Rage CD is flying of the shelves in Tescos/Asda/HMV etc etc is it!!
Whilst there will be many a happy girl opening a copy of the Joe McElderry CD on Christmas morning.

Still makes me laugh at just how many people have fallen for it!


----------



## Rickyboy

Coxy914 said:


> Still makes me laugh at just how many people have fallen for it!


It's not really a case of falling for it to be honest - it's just for a bit of a laugh. I don't think there are many people who are doing it out of pure hatred for Cowell/X Factor/crap music... it's being done because it would be pretty funny if RATM were Christmas number 1 and not the usual pop song.


----------



## Coxy914

Rickyboy said:


> It's not really a case of falling for it to be honest - it's just for a bit of a laugh. I don't think there are many people who are doing it out of pure hatred for Cowell/X Factor/crap music... it's being done because it would be pretty funny if RATM were Christmas number 1 and not the usual pop song.


It's just a bit of a laugh which has brought in probably an extra £100,000 of revenue for Mr Cowells Cash Cow!
So, out of everyone's pure hatred for Cowell/X-Factor etc, he get's his pockets lined even more!.

I can't really say I hate anyone as hate is a strong emotion, but I have a fellow competitor in my line of business that I really don't like too much and it's like me giving him one of my contracts for Christmas!

Well done everyone concerned! Hatred pays!!
Sadly, he's the one have the last and biggest laugh over it all.

I reckon Faithless should be No.1 anyway this Christmas with their new single "Sun to me" as at least they are having the decency to give their song away!


----------



## jamest

Coxy914 said:


> I reckon Faithless should be No.1 anyway this Christmas with their new single "Sun to me" as at least they are having the decency to give their song away!


Because not many people would buy it, and if it is being given away it doesn't count in the charts.


----------



## Coxy914

jamest said:


> Because not many people would buy it, and if it is being given away it doesn't count in the charts.


they've hardly suffered from poor record sales in the past!


----------



## Maggi200

Is it still in the lead now? Tried looking and they haven't updated news sites with it since the joe single was released on cd?


----------



## Coxy914

maggi112 said:


> Is it still in the lead now? Tried looking and they haven't updated news sites with it since the joe single was released on cd?


The physical sales of the song (ie CD format) won't get updated till the weekend which is probably where/when Rage will miss out.
There's very little in it now on the download side of things but once you add the CD sales in, that should put a few more £££'s in the Mr Cowells back pocket and probably push Joe to No.1 spot.


----------



## jamest

I think Rage were 15,000 ahead in downloads which will likely get wiped out with CD sales.

Still, £50,000+ to Shelter though.


----------



## qwertyuiop

Yeah ! Thats it, rant about complete irrelevant sh*t!Complain that one un-ethical, immoral multi-national corporation wont earn as much money as another un-ethical,immoral multi-national corporation in a totally dishonest,highly corrupt (OVER PAID) industry.Wot are you all fightin for next? Free road tax for Rolls Royce owners,tax breaks fer oil companies!Pull yer heads outa yer ****'s.


----------



## gt5500

qwertyuiop said:


> Yeah ! Thats it, rant about complete irrelevant sh*t!Complain that one un-ethical, immoral multi-national corporation wont earn as much money as another un-ethical,immoral multi-national corporation in a totally dishonest,highly corrupt (OVER PAID) industry.Wot are you all fightin for next? Free road tax for Rolls Royce owners,tax breaks fer oil companies!Pull yer heads outa yer ****'s.


Looks like someones keyboard just puked up :lol:


----------



## qwertyuiop

gt5500 said:


> Looks like someones keyboard just puked up :lol:


Not bad that was it?


----------



## arcdef

Time to find out the results eh!


----------



## jamest

Indeed...they are really milking it though.


----------



## Ross

Come on RATM


----------



## jamest

Yes!!

RATM #1!!


----------



## wookey

RATM is christmas no.1 !!!!! lol


----------



## SimonW

YEAH!! buzz!!


----------



## Ross

Get it up ya Simon Cowell+ X factor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Mattieuk

Stick that up you, ya processed pop wannabee. RATM is the future


----------



## jamest

B*****ds played the censored version...


----------



## Kriminal

RosswithaOCD said:


> Get it up ya Simon Cowell+ X factor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol:


You do know his bank account has still gone cha-ching 

Personally I don't get all this about downloading what must be absolute trash (imo), just to have a dig at Simon Cowell. However, I don't think the Joe (what's-his-face) song is much better either - in fact, it's pretty drab.

I'd rather everybody who was 'anit-cowell' got on-line and downloaded something like Slade :thumb:


----------



## jamest

Kriminal said:


> You do know his bank account has still gone cha-ching
> 
> Personally I don't get all this about downloading *what must be absolute trash* (imo), just to have a dig at Simon Cowell. However, I don't think the Joe (what's-his-face) song is much better either - in fact, it's pretty drab.
> 
> I'd rather everybody who was 'anit-cowell' got on-line and downloaded something like Slade :thumb:


So you haven't listened to it then?

I like RATM and see no problem with myself buying it.


----------



## Kriminal

jamest said:


> So you haven't listened to it then?
> 
> I like RATM and see no problem with myself buying it.


I just had the radio on, and hated it (sorry, just my opinion). Fair play if you like it, but grow up to all those who only bought it to get one over on Cowell


----------



## jamest

Kriminal said:


> I just had the radio on, and hated it (sorry, just my opinion). Fair play if you like it, but grow up to all those who only bought it to get one over on Cowell


It wasn't directed at Cowell or Mc-whatever-his-name-is, it was against what X-Factor is and that it is always guarenteed #1 at Christmas, although it could be seen as directed at Cowell it wasn't.

Cowell went out in the press saying it was a bullying campaign against Mc-thiny, trying to get sympathy purchases.


----------



## Ross




----------



## dazzlers82

just read this on face book....

would like to point out that Sony own the rights to Rage Against The Machines Killing In The Name Of. They also own the rights to Joe McElderry's Climb. Simon Cowell has shares in Sony.and lots of them :thumb:

not that it bothers me anyway just thought id post it in the thread:thumb:


----------



## byrnes

As from my post in off topic:

What people STILL dont seem to understand is that, RATM never put themselfs forward for xmas no1. Someone chose the song and the band, and through the power of people, it has beaten something which would of gone to no1.

Sony had nothing to do with it, nore did Cowell, yes they are on the same label and simon has shares in sony.

But thats not what its about. Its about the fact, people can still band together and regain some control over the charts, a song which came out in '92, has beaten a mass produced piece of sh1t, which apparently passes as entertainment.


----------



## Danno1975

A result for Music Fans:thumb::thumb:


----------



## buckas

both **** songs, so not sure who won?


----------



## Puntoboy

Ratm.


----------



## buckas

was rhetorical


----------



## freon warrior

The only Christmas song you need and not a f**k anywhere.

http://www.youtube.com/user/OfficialGregLake#p/u/3/RMK6eOueKNk


----------

